# 03 2.5 short block



## daisy0504 (Feb 3, 2010)

New here and this is my first post. I have an 03 2.5 that is locked up. I have been told that 01-06 is the same. Is this true, also what years shortblocks are the same that I could use? I found an 08 motor wondering if I could swap everything over and use the short block? Thanks.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

02 through 06 are the same.


----------



## daisy0504 (Feb 3, 2010)

What are the differences and any other models other than the altima I can look for? Thanks.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Earlier ones had more issues than than later ones, that's about it.


----------

